# YouTube, Port Forwarding, and my Cisco router



## Tubaman-Z (Jul 31, 2007)

Since D* added the YouTube extra I have never been able to get it to work. When selected it would always fail with the message "YouTube is being updated. Check back in an hour." I finally got off my duff and sought to remedy this error. I discovered that the issue is with the port forwarding that I did not have setup in my router (Cisco WRT54G2V1 running latest firmware). I have no other D*/internet issues (Pandora is fine, internet connection tests fine). Hunting through Google I found a handy writeup in this very forum on how to correct a similar situation (even using a very similar Linksys router - http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=160811). So:

1. IP address assigned to DVR (HR20) used in port forwarding entry as recipient of forwarding.
2. 2 consecutive ports opened in router and also identified in manual network setup in DVR.
3. Test connection - failed - 301 error.
4. Power cycled router. Test connection failed - 301 error

I'd appreciate any suggestions anyone might have to debug this further.

Thanks.

- Kevin


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

If you have any other DTV DVRs, make sure that the ports selected are unique to each DVR. Not sure where you determined that you need port forwarding.

I have an Actiontec Q1000 (Broadcom chip set) router and I have to manualy set the router for the forwarded port assignments. This is required for the Century Link CID application only app that anyone has been able to identify that needs PF). As far I know YouTube should not need Network Services or port forwarding.


----------



## Tubaman-Z (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for the response. I have only 1 DVR that is internet connected. I got the idea that port forwarding was needed from here -> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=160811 and here -> http://www.broadbandreports.com/forum/r26934260-DIRECTV-TV-APPS-and-YouTube-not-working. Bad info? It is true for me that under the More System Info for STB Services Port, it has a yellow triangle, with "N/A (301) ". I do have UPnP enabled on my router.

Thanks.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

The DTV implementation of UPnP isn't very robust and quite often doesn't work. Manual assignment and connection works best. Did you try manually restarting Network Services? 

Again, you shouldn't need to have Network Services for YouTube.


----------



## Tubaman-Z (Jul 31, 2007)

I did try manually assigning the ports and restarting network services. Fails with a 301 error.

I believe what you say about network services not being required for YouTube. Any other ideas about why it consistently fails with "YouTube is currently being updated. Check back in an hour."?

Thanks.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Tubaman-Z said:


> I did try manually assigning the ports and restarting network services. Fails with a 301 error.
> 
> I believe what you say about network services not being required for YouTube. Any other ideas about why it consistently fails with "YouTube is currently being updated. Check back in an hour."?
> 
> Thanks.


When I have issues like that, I usually just do a restart receiver form the systems menu. Last week I had a similar issue and did the restart receiver and about 15 minutes after the restart, everything was back to normal.


----------



## Tubaman-Z (Jul 31, 2007)

Restarted and still the same problem. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

